# Another Quoting Question



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

How does this quote within a quote work? If I hit "Reply", it only quotes the most immediate post. It doesn't include the prior reply, as this one does.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

You can also do quotes MANUALLY
The QUOTE in the software gives you the WHO (donsies).
Then you can grabe the other text and put a <quote> </quote> around that grabbed text
and then outside the <quote> </quote> of the second texts (the "Think logically.....) you put YOUR response (You aren't referring....)

That's how I've done it in the past.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> You can also do quotes MANUALLY
> The QUOTE in the software gives you the WHO (donsies).
> Then you can grabe the other text and put a <quote> </quote> around that grabbed text
> and then outside the <quote> </quote> of the second texts (the "Think logically.....) you put YOUR response (You aren't referring....)
> ...


Yes, I'm aware of this process, but I was hoping there was a quicker way. Thanks.


----------

